# Are my P. Natts exhibiting breeding behavior?



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I apologize for the darkness of the video, but in the left corner you can make out 2 dark black natts that have dug a compression in the sand and are hovering over it and kinda 'dancing...
We're talking totally black with no sign of red and covered with very glittery gold scales.

If this is the case, what should I do?
I have no experience breeding piranhas.

Thanks for any advice!






Update:
This morning there is just one of the pair swimming tight circles over and over the compression, not letting anybody else get close to it.
This fish is midnight black with bright gold scales.

p.s.

Upon closer inspection I see there are a bunch of eggs in the sand in the compression.
I guess that kinda answers my question...

Now I REALLY need to know what to do!


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

your first spawn probably wont work out very well, but get a 10 gallon, a sponge filter and baby brine shrimp to hatch for food. the sponge filter wont be cycled so you will have to do a lot of water changes to keep ammonia down.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Riley said:


> your first spawn probably wont work out very well, but get a 10 gallon, a sponge filter and baby brine shrimp to hatch for food. the sponge filter wont be cycled so you will have to do a lot of water changes to keep ammonia down.


Thanks.
Curious, why do you say my first spawn probably won't work out very well?


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

because you werent expecting it, so i'm assuming you're not prepared with a cycled sponge filter in a 10 gallon with a bbs hatchery ready to go. you will have a much higher yield when you're prepared rather than not prepared. oh and i forgot to say that in about 2 days you should siphon the eggs out of the mother thank and into the fry tank, and use water from the mother tank to fill the fry tank.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah your first batch will basically suck. Be prepared to spend A LOT of time with the little guys if you want to yield a good batch. My reds are still breeding to this day, but unfortunately i dont have enough time to take care of the eggs and little reds. School, work and a social life keep me back. Seriously, it's going to consume your free time quite a bit. I tried 1 batch with my reds and i only got 2 to survive. Mostly because i didn't have the time to keep the ammonia down and was not prepared at all for it. If you can, get a hold of a batch of micro worms. They live for about a day in the water so it gives your baby reds more time to eat all of them. IMO, that's the way to go. bbs IMO is a pain in the arse


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks both you guys, sounds like good advice.

No, I'm not prepared with a 10 gallon tank setup, but that should take about 2.5 minutes to put together...

Sounds like a pain in the ass but what the hell, I'll go for it.

How many days 'til the eggs hatch?


----------

